# East River South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Fri Jul 25, 2008 USDA-SD Ag Market News

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB field or stack.

Compared to last week Alfalfa and grass hay mostly steady
to firm, except grinding hay is lower due to an abundant supply.
Demand moderate for all classes. Straw fully steady. Alfalfa
Pellets steady. Second cutting about done cutting with yield
varying from moderate to good. Intermittent rains continue
to plague the hay producers.

Alfalfa:
Large Squares:
Supreme RFV > 185+ 200.00 several loads
Premium RFV > 170-185, 160.00-175.00 several loads
Good RFV > 150, 150.00 several loads
Fair RFV > 130, 125.00 several loads
Grinding Quality 80.00

Large Rounds:
Premium xx
Good 90.00-110.00
Grinding Quality 80.00

Mixed Alfalfa/grass:
Large Squares:
Good xx
Grass:
Large Squares:
Premium xx
Good  115.00-125.00
Fair xx
Large Rounds:
Good 110.00-120.00

Straw:
Large Squares: limited 60.00
Large Rounds: limited 55.00-60.00

Pellets:
Sun-cured Alfalfa: 17 pct 180.00
15 pct 175.00

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 hr markets 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_LS311


----------

